# Bowfishing platforms High up or low?



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was wondering what people thought because i know some people like their platform a couple feet up, while others get by with a flat surface.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

High up for day shooting where refraction and reflection will be less.

Low to the water for night shooting.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

what weasle said

you dont need super high platforms though depending on what you have for a boat you might not want to put anything higher than even with the top of the boat then put a knee rail on there and call it good if you have a 16-18 ft boat i would say 15-20 in would be good for night and daytime


----------



## Mike Benjamin (Jan 7, 2008)

I have personally shot from a 4 foot platform, and usually shoot from a platform that is level with the rails on the boat, and the high up is nice cause you can see fish farther, but it gets a little more dangerous...your shooting angle changes, but I think that a 2 foot platform is PRIME!

my .02 cents


----------

